# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  The VSP Unity Lens... Any Feedback or Information?

## sharpstick777

Has anyone tried VSP's new Unity lens on?   How does it compare?  What are your impressions?

I am curious to see if its just an improved Reveal or an all new product.

Does anyone know who designed it?

----------


## WFruit

I haven't seen one yet, but according to the VSP lab in Columbus, VSP designed it, so it should be an all new product....

----------


## Psychobablr7

hmmm...interesting.  An insurance company is now designing lenses.  We have called several times to try to find out who actually designed it, but we keep getting different answers.  We were told by one rep that " a major manufacturer" helped them design it.  Then another rep told us that they were not able to reveal that information.  They also couldn't give us specifics on the design of the lens.  The reps told us they were "front and back digital freeform  lenses", but all the information they sent us clearly said "100% backside design".  If we are going to educate our selves and our patients on how these lenses are going to work, shouldn't we have access to some of this information?

----------


## EyeCare Rich

Sounds like a Shamir set up to me?????

----------


## eyemanflying

> Sounds like a Shamir set up to me?????


Or Essilor...new, improved (yet exactly the same) as the other 20 versions of Comfort?  

It is rather humorous insurance companies designing lenses... so, When I have an insurance question, should I ask an optical lens manufacturer?

----------


## WFruit

> hmmm...interesting. An insurance company is now designing lenses. We have called several times to try to find out who actually designed it, but we keep getting different answers. We were told by one rep that " a major manufacturer" helped them design it. Then another rep told us that they were not able to reveal that information. They also couldn't give us specifics on the design of the lens. The reps told us they were "front and back digital freeform lenses", but all the information they sent us clearly said "100% backside design". If we are going to educate our selves and our patients on how these lenses are going to work, shouldn't we have access to some of this information?


Yes you should.  Which is why we didn't talk to a rep, we talked to the guy who actually runs the lab.

As for who actually designed the lenses, I'm sure they did work with someone on the design, but I'm willing to be that it was NOT Shamir or Essilor.

As far as insurance companies designing lenses, well in VSP's case it makes a lot of sense.  As a strictly eyewear insurance plan, it makes sense that they have their own lenses that they can offer since they can directly control the cost of the lens.  It's less strange to me that they did this since they own their own labs.  It would be strange if, say, Blue Cross/Blue Shield introduced their own lens for their vision plans, since they don't have labs to run it in.  The problem is that people still think of VSP as just an insurance plan, which they no longer are.  With the aquissition of their own labs, they've expanded beyond just insurance.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Since they laid on the misinformation so much, I'll bet it's Essilor.

----------


## tntborden

You should expect it to perform amazingly like an Autograph II.  I have been fitting it since January with zero issues.

----------


## scriptfiller

Maybe IOT designed it for them...

----------


## jefe

> Maybe IOT designed it for them...



That's my guess.

----------


## sharpstick777

> Maybe IOT designed it for them...


I think Younger bought IOT, but I can't remember.  I know Younger was working on a Free-form lens for themselves.  Maybe they sold it to VSP instead to make a quick dime?  Maybe Younger will still launch their lens and it will be the same as the Unity.  Only the Ray Tracing will know.

It must be someone like IOT, (ProFit out of Texas is another possiblity, new lens design division) because when Zeiss designed a lens for them, they were all over the place to announce it.  Anyone with a Ray Tracer gathering dust?

----------


## scriptfiller

Yes, Younger owns IOT.

----------


## sharpstick777

> Maybe IOT designed it for them...


Yes, I have word that the VSP Unity is an IOT lens, the Alpha series. 

Product Link here: http://www.iot.es/alphaseries.html & Lens map here: http://www.iot.es/alphaS40.html

The President of Younger Optics David Ripps posted last fall that Younger was working on their own Free-form lens, I hope this doesn't mean that Younger has cancelled that project.  David, is Younger still working offering a Free-form lens?  Will it differ from the Alpha design from IOT?

----------

